# Official Thread: Bulls vs. Heat, Thurs. 5/4, 7:00 p.m. CT, TSN, TNT, CSN, ESPN 1000



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Time to Turn Off the Heat!


























Bulls trail series 3-2.























Projected Starters:

Chicago: 
Kirk Hinrich 6'3'', 190
Ben Gordon 6'3'', 200
Andres Nocioni 6'7'', 225
Malik Allen 6'10'', 255
Michael Sweetney 6'8'', 270


Miami:
Jason Williams 6'1'', 180
Dwayne Wade 6'4'', 212
Antoine Walker 6'9'', 245
Udonis Haslem 6'8'', 235
Shaquille O'Neal 7'1'', 325 




It's do or die time, Baby Bulls! Let's get a W!




Bulls e-News 



Injury Report 

Bulls 
Chicago has no significant injuries to report. For a full report and the latest on Bulls' injuries, check out the AthletiCo Injury Report at Bulls.com. 

Heat 
Dwyane Wade (hip) is expected to play. 

*Playoff Notes *

Chicago and Miami are meeting for the fourth time in the history of the NBA Playoffs, with the Bulls holding a 12-4 (.750) advantage in the 16 meetings. Chicago has never lost a playoff series to Miami (3-0). 

The Heat has now won four of the 15 playoff meetings versus the Bulls, all coming in Miami. Chicago is a perfect 9-0 in the Windy City (2-0 in 1992, 2-0 in 1996, 3-0 in 1997 and 2-0 in 2006). 

Only one NBA team, the Los Angeles Lakers, is undefeated in more home playoff games against a particular opponent. The Lakers are 10-0 in postseason games against Dallas in Los Angeles. 

No team in NBA history has ever bounced back from a 3-0 deficit to win a best-of-seven series. However, seven teams (Boston, 1968; Los Angeles, 1970; Washington, 1979; Boston, 1981; Houston, 1995; Miami, 1997; Detroit, 2003) have rebounded from a 3-1 deficit and ten teams (Boston, 1969; Los Angeles, 1969; Baltimore, 1971; Portland, 1977; Chicago, 1993; Houston, 1994; Houston, 1995; LA Lakers, 2004; Dallas, 2005; Washington, 2005) have rallied from a 2-0 deficit to win a series. 

In a best of seven format, there have been 128 series that were tied at 2-2. The winner of Game 5 has gone on to win the series 107 times (.836).


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

ok *jnrjr* may the force, karma, good juju, mojo and all that be with you.











and hopefully the above mentioned will be with the BULL as well!

*WIN or GO HOME time!!*


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: Official Thread: Bulls vs. Heat, Thurs. 5/4, 7:00 p.m. CT, TSN, TNT, CSN, ESPN 1*



mizenkay said:


> ok *jnrjr* may the force, karma, good juju, mojo and all that be with you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"You are strong in the Force young Hinrich......but you are not an All-Star yet!"
lol


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: Official Thread: Bulls vs. Heat, Thurs. 5/4, 7:00 p.m. CT, TSN, TNT, CSN, ESPN 1*

Momentum is on the Heat`s side. Also hoping that the officiating isnt as lopsided like last time in Chicago. Time for the Heat to put away these young`ns for good. Theyre like freaking cockroaches, they just dont go away! lol

heres to a good game fellas` :cheers:


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Official Thread: Bulls vs. Heat, Thurs. 5/4, 7:00 p.m. CT, TSN, TNT, CSN, ESPN 1*

Whenever Skiles says that his team had a good practice the day before a game, they seem to lose magificently.

Time to put the officiating back on the Bulls' side. Dick Bevetta is gone. Let's hope the Bulls won't have to deal with Steve Javy.

It's good that the Bulls decided to go collectively cold in that game. Now that they have that out of the way, the Bulls will win this game by 15. I don't sense any momentum because the Bulls beat themselves in Game 5.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

*Re: Official Thread: Bulls vs. Heat, Thurs. 5/4, 7:00 p.m. CT, TSN, TNT, CSN, ESPN 1*

What do you guys think of starting both Deng and Noc? Not a big deal, but I would like that 5 more. 

Prediction is a W, probably not lopsided, but I'm looking for the Bulls don't come out strong. I don't believe in momentum in these series, I think these guys have a short memory, but still realize it's do or die and will leave it all out on the court


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

The team that has won in this series has been the team that has set the tempo of the game at tipoff. If we can command the pace of the game, we should be able to win. If what happened in Miami in game 5 happens, then we might as well say bye to game 6. I hope these guys come out fired up and take the loss in Miami personally. I just hope they don't disappear when it counts the most.

Also, I have a 50/50 feeling when it comes to tomorrow's game: one part of me says this will be a defining moment in our team's success. The other part of me says we're going to lose, and badly. I hope the better part of me is right. The last thing I want to see is this team losing it big time at the end, like last year in game 6, when Duhon let the ball go off his back and sealed the series right then and there. Stuff like that is what I don't want to see from now on. I hope these guys have finally learned from all these whoopings that they have to be the agressors, and not let the other team dictate the tempo of the game. They have to show they are good enough to compete at a high level.

We still have a chance, but everything is riding on tomorrow night's game.

GO BULLS!! LET'S FINISH THIS WHERE IT STARTED: AT MIAMI IN GAME 7!!


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

*Re: Official Thread: Bulls vs. Heat, Thurs. 5/4, 7:00 p.m. CT, TSN, TNT, CSN, ESPN 1*

I think the momentum is on the Bulls side on this one. You can't think you are going to beat the Bulls at the UC until you do.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: Official Thread: Bulls vs. Heat, Thurs. 5/4, 7:00 p.m. CT, TSN, TNT, CSN, ESPN 1*



UMfan83 said:


> I think the momentum is on the Bulls side on this one. You can't think you are going to beat the Bulls at the UC until you do.


theres always a first time for everything


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

*Re: Official Thread: Bulls vs. Heat, Thurs. 5/4, 7:00 p.m. CT, TSN, TNT, CSN, ESPN 1*



Gio305 said:


> theres always a first time for everything


There will be.....in game 7


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: Official Thread: Bulls vs. Heat, Thurs. 5/4, 7:00 p.m. CT, TSN, TNT, CSN, ESPN 1*



UMfan83 said:


> There will be.....in game 7


not unless it happens in game 6 first :biggrin:


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: Official Thread: Bulls vs. Heat, Thurs. 5/4, 7:00 p.m. CT, TSN, TNT, CSN, ESPN 1*

i hope our streak continous!

heat have never won a play off game in chicago!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Official Thread: Bulls vs. Heat, Thurs. 5/4, 7:00 p.m. CT, TSN, TNT, CSN, ESPN 1*

*Game Six Preview*

_CHICAGO (Ticker) -- The Miami Heat's current playoff series is starting to resemble their last one. They hope things turn out differently this time around.

With their superstar battling a bruised hip, the Heat will try to eliminate the Chicago Bulls here Thursday when the teams meet in Game Six of their first-round series.

Wade suffered a left hip contusion in the second quarter of Miami's 92-78 victory in Game Five. The league's fifth-leading scorer, Wade poured in 15 of his 28 points after returning to the game midway through the third quarter.

Antoine Walker scored 17 points and Shaquille O'Neal contributed 16 for the Heat, who expect to have Wade available for this contest.

*Still, the situation is quite a familiar one for Miami, which held a 3-2 series lead on Detroit in last season's Eastern Conference finals before an injury to Wade, combined with some poor play, led to the team losing the last two games of the series.*

The Heat also are battling history. They are 0-9 all-time in playoff games in Chicago and played poorly in losing Games Three and Four here by an average of 12.5 points.

Chicago is trying to rebound from its hideous 34 percent shooting effort in Game Five. Andres Nocioni scored 23 points, but the Bulls' starting backcourt of Kirk Hinrich and Ben Gordon combined for only 19 points on 6-of-29 shooting.

If necessary, Game Seven would be played in Miami on Saturday. 
_


Heat are a TWO POINT favorite tonight.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: Official Thread: Bulls vs. Heat, Thurs. 5/4, 7:00 p.m. CT, TSN, TNT, CSN, ESPN 1*

I just have a bad feeling about tonight, but god, I hope we win. I just want the excitement of being in a Game 7, even if we end up losing it. It's been so long. 

I want to at least feel what it's like watching the moment we force the 7th game; maybe a "See you in Miami" chant and/or sign, the UC totally rockin'...man, that would be nice. Come on, Bullies!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Official Thread: Bulls vs. Heat, Thurs. 5/4, 7:00 p.m. CT, TSN, TNT, CSN, ESPN 1*

v bookie for game six


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Official Thread: Bulls vs. Heat, Thurs. 5/4, 7:00 p.m. CT, TSN, TNT, CSN, ESPN 1*

I put pretty well all my points on the Bulls. I've got a really good feeling about this one.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

I'm going to go out on a limb here and say that this is a MUST WIN situation if the Bull wants to make it to the next round of the 2006 play-offs.

*Go Bull!*


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

*Re: Official Thread: Bulls vs. Heat, Thurs. 5/4, 7:00 p.m. CT, TSN, TNT, CSN, ESPN 1*












Hope they've erased anything about last game from their head, gotta show up tonight.
Go Bulls!


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Official Thread: Bulls vs. Heat, Thurs. 5/4, 7:00 p.m. CT, TSN, TNT, CSN, ESPN 1*

You're killing me with that old Hinrich pic.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

*Re: Official Thread: Bulls vs. Heat, Thurs. 5/4, 7:00 p.m. CT, TSN, TNT, CSN, ESPN 1*



TwinkieTowers said:


> You're killing me with that old Hinrich pic.




It's for good luck. How can you not get lucky looking like that?


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: Official Thread: Bulls vs. Heat, Thurs. 5/4, 7:00 p.m. CT, TSN, TNT, CSN, ESPN 1*



TwinkieTowers said:


> You're killing me with that old Hinrich pic.












Kirk's adam's apple should get its own bobblehead.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

I don't expect the Bulls to get much of a break from the officials this game, but they don't really need one. All-stars and academy award winning acting aside, the Bulls are the better team when the game is simply called fairly. 

If the 3 point gods smile on them, the Bulls will win tonight. I'll be in section 115 making as much noise as my toothache allows.


----------



## HugeMinitz (Nov 25, 2004)

Obviously, Dwayne Wade is going to have a huge game. I'm betting something around 28 pts, 11 assists, 6 boards.

I really hate this Heat team. So many vile characters - Gary Payton, Jason Williams, Antoine Walker, James Posey...the list goes on and on. One of the most despicable NBA rosters hands down.

Go Hinrich!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

NonSM Bulls Avy: 0-1
Ben Gordon Avy: 0-2
Nocioni Avy: 1-0
Hinrich Avy: 1-0
Shakira Avy: ????

Lets test it out tonight. Hopefully our guys can move their hips right, so they don't lie, and call a charge on the Heat!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I have to hand it to Shaq with that block. He actually put his hand straight up this time, he usually sticks his arm out, which is a foul if the player gets hit, but with it straight up, its not, and it gives him more length.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Game time! Jason Williams is horrible.


----------



## HugeMinitz (Nov 25, 2004)

Ben misses first two shots. Not good.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Tyson is in early for Sweetney.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

What the hells Tyson doing? standing at the freethrow line while the Heat feed it to Shaq?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

oh my. Shaq gets the late whistle after he misses over Malik.


----------



## HugeMinitz (Nov 25, 2004)

Ben 0 for 3.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

yet again our shots aren't falling.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

how about Ben driving to the basket a bit?


----------



## HugeMinitz (Nov 25, 2004)

Hinrich 0 for 2.


----------



## HugeMinitz (Nov 25, 2004)

Wow.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

of course, tons of contact by Tyson with Shaq on him. no call which is fine if both it's called both ways.

jumpshots = scared.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Uh...nice shooting boys


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

What the **** is up with these rims? Every ****ing shot is in and out for the 2nd game in a row. This is unbelievable.


----------



## RagingBulls316 (Feb 15, 2004)

Geez, how many shots can go in and out in a row.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

of course, we'll make a run but we know how that ends all the time.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

God Damnit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Why Doesn't Anything Want To Drop!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! **** Sakes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

have the shots already gone on vacation???

oh dear.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I subbed in the Kirk Hinrich avatar, lets see if it helps.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

I have never seen so many shots go in and out.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

there you go Noc!


----------



## RagingBulls316 (Feb 15, 2004)

Horriable defense by Chandler. He just left Shaq.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

take a lid off that stinkin thing

shaq looks determined


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Lets just attribute this win to the change to the Hinrich avatyar.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

did you see that hesitation by Gordon!?!?!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Ben missing FT's not good either.


----------



## RagingBulls316 (Feb 15, 2004)

Miami can't miss tonight .


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Heat are finally playing up to their potential on both ends of the court and we can't seem to do much abt it.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

The Bulls are dead right now.

Doesn't look good. I don't think I'll watch the game for another 20 minutes so I can get cooled off. I can't believe we suck so bad when it counts the most. DAMN IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> Heat are finally playing up to their potential on both ends of the court and we can't seem to do much abt it.


Nap, we're getting good shots. We're just missing them.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Malik Allen just looks horrendous, AGAIN.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

Do Something!!! Damn It!!

This Is Absolutely ****ing Annoying To Watch. We Suck So Bad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

i cant stand Payton and his mouth


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
Oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> Heat are finally playing up to their potential on both ends of the court and we can't seem to do much abt it.


!!


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

This is pure garbage. I hope the Bulls lose, because we aren't doing edit no masked cursing!!!!!


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

*Re: Official Thread: Bulls vs. Heat, Thurs. 5/4, 7:00 p.m. CT, TSN, TNT, CSN, ESPN 1*

Pike, Duhon, and Malik in on the same possesion. Do we have a puke smiley?


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

PowerWoofer said:


> This is pure garbage. I hope the Bulls lose, because we aren't doing sh*t!!!!!


You've got to work on those emotions PW. We're supposed to hope the Bulls win!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

that helped. nice shot by Duhon.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

<--------Duhon!!!!!!


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

*Re: Official Thread: Bulls vs. Heat, Thurs. 5/4, 7:00 p.m. CT, TSN, TNT, CSN, ESPN 1*



BullSoxChicagosFinest said:


> Pike, Duhon, and Malik in on the same possesion. Do we have a puke smiley?


uke:

Do we ever.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

*Re: Official Thread: Bulls vs. Heat, Thurs. 5/4, 7:00 p.m. CT, TSN, TNT, CSN, ESPN 1*

Bulls being down about 10 early/at the end of quarters isn't that different from how the regular season went, definately not counting them out yet though. Just step up that defense! The offense will come, and will be even easier when you're getting stops!

That said, if the Bulls do get blown out, I'd like to see Schenser or Pike take out Posey.


----------



## RagingBulls316 (Feb 15, 2004)

One good thing about this game, if we do lose. This is the last time I will have to see Pike in a Bulls uniform.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Official Thread: Bulls vs. Heat, Thurs. 5/4, 7:00 p.m. CT, TSN, TNT, CSN, ESPN 1*

Ben Gordon Threeeeee!


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

*Re: Official Thread: Bulls vs. Heat, Thurs. 5/4, 7:00 p.m. CT, TSN, TNT, CSN, ESPN 1*

Argh, again going straight to the bucket and then trying to kick it out. This is do or die you pansies, look for blood, go strong, draw a foul! :curse:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

strange move by Allen but it works.

Shaq is just on fire. we need to run at him.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Ben Gordon has been an embarassment so far. 

Our starting backcourt is flat out scared on the court. This is inexcusable.


----------



## RagingBulls316 (Feb 15, 2004)

We have to stop kicking the ball out when we have a layup.

This has been a problem all year though, so I don't expect it to change today.


----------



## RagingBulls316 (Feb 15, 2004)

FINALLY, Hinrich takes it to the basket and doesn't try to kick it out.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Pargo in for Ben. 

One of the FEW times where I'm happy to see Pargo on the court.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Official Thread: Bulls vs. Heat, Thurs. 5/4, 7:00 p.m. CT, TSN, TNT, CSN, ESPN 1*

Duhon is our MVP of this game so far. Gordon is stinking it up again.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Another wide open shot missed. This is sad


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Gordon and Hinrich have been shooting bricks all night.

Duhon has been better but that's not saying much.

Posey is just killing us.


----------



## HugeMinitz (Nov 25, 2004)

James Posey is sort of ugly.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: Official Thread: Bulls vs. Heat, Thurs. 5/4, 7:00 p.m. CT, TSN, TNT, CSN, ESPN 1*



spongyfungy said:


> Duhon has been better but that's not saying much.


booooooo


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Deng made it but that was a horrible shot by him.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Good job Kirk, when you drive, and Shaq puts his hands out, its a foul on him, about time someone realized that, Shaq put a little bit of shoulder into Kirk on that one. Keep doing that, and Shaq sits on the bench. Unfortunately we have Mr. Ben pass a lot out from a layup into a turnover.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

late whistle called on Shaq. fouls Kirk.

I don't think that's fair.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

We need to finish the quarter strong, get it to about a tie game imho.


----------



## HugeMinitz (Nov 25, 2004)

This might be the best game of the series for Shaq


----------



## RagingBulls316 (Feb 15, 2004)

Hinrich dribbles around all over the court for 20 seconds and it results in a turnover.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

*Re: Official Thread: Bulls vs. Heat, Thurs. 5/4, 7:00 p.m. CT, TSN, TNT, CSN, ESPN 1*

You suck Tyson


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: Official Thread: Bulls vs. Heat, Thurs. 5/4, 7:00 p.m. CT, TSN, TNT, CSN, ESPN 1*

The Heat can't miss... The Bulls can't make... The crowd has nothing to cheer for

How depressing.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Refs favoring the Heat, our guys playing with little effort, not too hard to put together the result of this game.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Just totally outclassed out there.

Why didn't Miami start playing D earlier? This would have then been over a while ago.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: Official Thread: Bulls vs. Heat, Thurs. 5/4, 7:00 p.m. CT, TSN, TNT, CSN, ESPN 1*

3 fouls for Tyson, 2 of which occurred 15+ feet away from the basket. What is he thinking?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

We look so outmatched out there. 

Our offense doesn't look crisp at all and settling for these jumpers is driving me crazy.

Kirk drove to the basket but he got denied by Shaq. This will not be a cheap win tonight if the Heat win.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

lol, we need to cut it down to at least 4 by halftime, down by 7 with like 2 minutes left, what do we do, let them blow the lead up to 17!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Hopefully Skiles cracks out the whip at half time, this is ridiculous.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Duhon had a great look at the buzzer.

Skiles is pissed at something.


----------



## RagingBulls316 (Feb 15, 2004)

WOW...Skiles going after Walker.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Skiles needs to pimp-slap Walker and Payton


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Skiles talkin 'slick to 'Toine.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

*Re: Official Thread: Bulls vs. Heat, Thurs. 5/4, 7:00 p.m. CT, TSN, TNT, CSN, ESPN 1*

Double technicals


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Official Thread: Bulls vs. Heat, Thurs. 5/4, 7:00 p.m. CT, TSN, TNT, CSN, ESPN 1*



sloth said:


> lol, we need to cut it down to at least 4 by halftime, down by 7 with like 2 minutes left, what do we do, let them blow the lead up to 17!


This score line is seriously damaging my calm


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

skiles and 'toine both get T'd up.

24 minutes left. do or die.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Last shot goes in and out. How fitting.

Last year the series was done against Washington once they adjusted their D. Miami has done the same and you can see the results. 

We badly need to get a post presence. Ben/Kirk/Deng will never become guys who take it to the basket. You can't be successful in the playoffs by shooting jumpers. 

Pax got a lot to do this offseason.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

*Re: Official Thread: Bulls vs. Heat, Thurs. 5/4, 7:00 p.m. CT, TSN, TNT, CSN, ESPN 1*

Nice to see Skiles saving Nocioni for game 7.


----------



## Babble-On (Sep 28, 2005)

*Re: Official Thread: Bulls vs. Heat, Thurs. 5/4, 7:00 p.m. CT, TSN, TNT, CSN, ESPN 1*

At least Skiles ain't scared.

The players on the other hand are playing scared. What happened to attacking the basket, attacking Shaq on the pick and roll, attacking Wade off the dribble?


----------



## MHeat (Oct 14, 2005)

the refs favoring miami? are you crazy guy? the officiating has been pretty consistent today, what are you talking about, they can not make it so obvious like last game in chitown, worse officiated game in a playoff series.

you guys should be extremely proud of this young guys, making it this far and playing with the heart they have played.


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Thread: Bulls vs. Heat, Thurs. 5/4, 7:00 p.m. CT, TSN, TNT, CSN, ESPN 1*



TM said:


> 3 fouls for Tyson, 2 of which occurred 15+ feet away from the basket. What is he thinking?


Chandler fouls on EVERY play he is out there. If he is going to earn his salary for you guys...hes gotta spend alot of time working on that.


----------



## mw2889 (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: Official Thread: Bulls vs. Heat, Thurs. 5/4, 7:00 p.m. CT, TSN, TNT, CSN, ESPN 1*

The actual story behind this game
Skiles can't prepare this team mentally
We're getting the looks, hopefully some will fall


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Been studying, turned it on and we're down big at the half.
Are we looking like we did on Tuesday?


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: Official Thread: Bulls vs. Heat, Thurs. 5/4, 7:00 p.m. CT, TSN, TNT, CSN, ESPN 1*



JRose5 said:


> Been studying, turned it on and we're down big at the half.
> Are we looking like we did on Tuesday?


wow man....the avatar lol


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Official Thread: Bulls vs. Heat, Thurs. 5/4, 7:00 p.m. CT, TSN, TNT, CSN, ESPN 1*



mw2889 said:


> The actual story behind this game
> Skiles can't prepare this team mentally
> We're getting the looks, hopefully some will fall


Should a coach have to prepare a team mentally. Maybe I am overrating the intelligence of NBA players, but lose and you go home, I think it should be self explanatory how hard you should be playing.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Official Thread: Bulls vs. Heat, Thurs. 5/4, 7:00 p.m. CT, TSN, TNT, CSN, ESPN 1*

Dammit guy, stop breathing on Dwyane Wade.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Official Thread: Bulls vs. Heat, Thurs. 5/4, 7:00 p.m. CT, TSN, TNT, CSN, ESPN 1*

At least Nocioni knows what time it is. If we don't come tonight, our time is up.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

*Re: Official Thread: Bulls vs. Heat, Thurs. 5/4, 7:00 p.m. CT, TSN, TNT, CSN, ESPN 1*

I'm here to save the day! Sorry I'm late.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Official Thread: Bulls vs. Heat, Thurs. 5/4, 7:00 p.m. CT, TSN, TNT, CSN, ESPN 1*

Bench Ben Gordon and odn't let him in for the rest of the game.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

*Re: Official Thread: Bulls vs. Heat, Thurs. 5/4, 7:00 p.m. CT, TSN, TNT, CSN, ESPN 1*

If we bench Ben, we concede defeat. He needs to get looks and continue shooting. Yell at him after the game for that bad pass and lack of hustle.

Kirk needs to enroll in Decisonmaking 101 this summer.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Official Thread: Bulls vs. Heat, Thurs. 5/4, 7:00 p.m. CT, TSN, TNT, CSN, ESPN 1*

What the ****, the ball slips out of Shaq's hand and still goes in, ridiculous. And Gordon with more ****ty play.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Gordon's trying to TOP his Game 6 performance from last year. He's succeeding so far.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

*Re: Official Thread: Bulls vs. Heat, Thurs. 5/4, 7:00 p.m. CT, TSN, TNT, CSN, ESPN 1*

Clear path foul on Kirk. Horrendous pass from Ben after he took PG duties at the top of the key again.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

3 by Kirk...


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Official Thread: Bulls vs. Heat, Thurs. 5/4, 7:00 p.m. CT, TSN, TNT, CSN, ESPN 1*

On the bright side, if we stick around within 15 pts up to within 6 minutes left, were still in this game.


----------



## laso (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: Official Thread: Bulls vs. Heat, Thurs. 5/4, 7:00 p.m. CT, TSN, TNT, CSN, ESPN 1*

We're just getting beat by a team that is more talented, and is starting to play like a team. Sorry to be so blunt but that's the sad reality. Effort and grinding has helped the Bulls win two but it only gets you so far...


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Official Thread: Bulls vs. Heat, Thurs. 5/4, 7:00 p.m. CT, TSN, TNT, CSN, ESPN 1*

9 point game!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Down 9.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Ben is having the same problems Kirk had the first two games. getting out of control.

jumpball Haslem and Allen. Heat wins the tip.

Gordon has it. and gets fouled going to the basket.

64-53

Noc on the break with Gordon. Noc takes it the hole!


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

A little redemption there for Gordon, with two good defensive plays.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

*Re: Official Thread: Bulls vs. Heat, Thurs. 5/4, 7:00 p.m. CT, TSN, TNT, CSN, ESPN 1*

Gordon hit a three during the Nets-Pacers break. LET HIM KEEP SHOOTING. Noc with his trademark transition bucket.

Down by 9.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Finally, Allen did a smart foul on Shaq.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

*Re: Official Thread: Bulls vs. Heat, Thurs. 5/4, 7:00 p.m. CT, TSN, TNT, CSN, ESPN 1*

Shaq is a large woman.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

*Re: Official Thread: Bulls vs. Heat, Thurs. 5/4, 7:00 p.m. CT, TSN, TNT, CSN, ESPN 1*

Kirk gets blocked on the break. CLEARLY A FOUL ON THE BODY.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

How can you miss that? :curse:

That's a game changing play.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Oh my goodness. 

Haslem just jumped into Kirk and no call? give me a break.


----------



## MHeat (Oct 14, 2005)

whats all the comotion, that was a clean block


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

*Re: Official Thread: Bulls vs. Heat, Thurs. 5/4, 7:00 p.m. CT, TSN, TNT, CSN, ESPN 1*

That was ****ing horrible, Comcast crew completely screaming, TNT not making a big deal


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

MHeat said:


> whats all the comotion, that was a clean block


Did you see the replay?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: Official Thread: Bulls vs. Heat, Thurs. 5/4, 7:00 p.m. CT, TSN, TNT, CSN, ESPN 1*

clean block... with the hip check


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

MHeat said:


> whats all the comotion, that was a clean block


 whatever.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

it was a foul on Haslem, but Haslem did get fouled when the heat gave up the ball leading to the fastbreak


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

David Stern to refs: "don't give time for Bulls to regain their shooting to possibly take Miami out in a 7th game. Don't call a single foul on the Heat, and if the Bulls breathe on the heat its a foul!"


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

MHeat said:


> whats all the comotion, that was a clean block


Are you blind?

I called it a momentum changing screw up by the refs and that's what it has been.


----------



## MHeat (Oct 14, 2005)

i did not see a foul, maybe i am blind.

the problem is chicago is a jump shooting team, if their jumpshots are not falling, and some pressure is applied on the defensive end, that spells doom for chicago.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

20 to 18 ft's
14 to 15 fouls called

seems pretty even. That was a bad no call, but it was a no call on the other end as well


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

MHeat said:


> i did not see a foul, maybe i am blind.


Well, the neutral officials did not agree with you.

Let's move on.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

It was clearly a foul. But you guys are saying that one bad call is deciding the game. The Bulls have played like **** all game. They lost because of how they are playing, not because of one semi-bad call.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> 20 to 18 ft's
> 14 to 15 fouls called
> 
> seems pretty even. That was a bad no call, but it was a no call on the other end as well


That no call has CHANGED the game. BIG difference.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

WE NEED TO CUT IT DOWN TO 6 by the end of this quarter.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Where has sweetney been?/????????????????


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

SPMJ said:


> That no call has CHANGED the game. BIG difference.


Actually.......no

That gave the Bulls and their fans energy. If anything it was good for you.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

SPMJ said:


> That no call has CHANGED the game. BIG difference.


and that no call wouldnt of been possible if they called it correctly on the other end


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Boy I wish the Bulls had a big man

Did I meantion I can't stand Gary and his mouth


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

SPMJ said:


> I called it a momentum changing screw up by the refs and that's what it has been.


Yeah, Bulls would be down 8 if the foul was called, but it stays double digits now. That's a hard mental hump to get over. 

Either way, Bulls are going to have to play better than this to win anyways. They need to get it together. They're just getting outplayed right now.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I've never seen a coach interact with other teams players quite like Skiles.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Are our guys oblivious to finishing a quarter good?


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Why does it seem that we always have one or no guys under for offensive rebounds? It's not like Miami is a fastbreaking team.


----------



## MHeat (Oct 14, 2005)

paytong getting stupid now


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: Official Thread: Bulls vs. Heat, Thurs. 5/4, 7:00 p.m. CT, TSN, TNT, CSN, ESPN 1*



Darius Miles Davis said:


> Why does it seem that we always have one or no guys under for offensive rebounds? It's not like Miami is a fastbreaking team.


Gordon - on the perimeter
Hinrich - on the perimeter
Duhon - on the perimeter
Deng - floating between perimeter and 15'
Sweetney - floats
Nocioni - floats
Chandler - attempts to rebound
Harrington - Shaq just jumps over him


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

what a blown layup by Deng.

He finishes so well, yet he blows it.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

What the hell Deng, you play an above the rim game and you can't make a layup, hopefully you get your head out of your *** by next year.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Official Thread: Bulls vs. Heat, Thurs. 5/4, 7:00 p.m. CT, TSN, TNT, CSN, ESPN 1*

oh. deng. ya gotta dunk that!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

I've complained so many times abt Deng not dunking :sigh:


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

*Re: Official Thread: Bulls vs. Heat, Thurs. 5/4, 7:00 p.m. CT, TSN, TNT, CSN, ESPN 1*



> What the hell Deng, you play an above the rim game and you can't make a layup, hopefully you get your head out of your *** by next year.


Oh how I love Deng...


----------



## MHeat (Oct 14, 2005)

gordon carried the ball :angel:


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

*Re: Official Thread: Bulls vs. Heat, Thurs. 5/4, 7:00 p.m. CT, TSN, TNT, CSN, ESPN 1*

We cant rebound the edit no masked cursing ball!!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

We are known for hustle and defense, not a lot of defense all series, and not a lot of hustle these last 2 games, and I wonder how long it will take them to figure out what happened in the last 2 games of the series.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

Ugh, where can we buy a rebound?


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

*Re: Official Thread: Bulls vs. Heat, Thurs. 5/4, 7:00 p.m. CT, TSN, TNT, CSN, ESPN 1*

There you go Ben, KEEP DOING THAT, GO TO THE RACK


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Ben Gordon has really kept this one from getting too far out of hand.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

Why are you still watching this game? It's been over since tipoff. Bulls had no energy, and we've already lost. No amount of a comeback can get us back in this game. Forget it.


We suck and Miami has done a great job of exposing our weaknesses, like Washington did last season in the playoffs. We need a froncourt, and no amount of hustle and heart can replace that.

Pax has some work to do this summer!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

How people can think Deng has superstar or even perennial All Star potential w/ his skill set is a mystery to me.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Official Thread: Bulls vs. Heat, Thurs. 5/4, 7:00 p.m. CT, TSN, TNT, CSN, ESPN 1*



PowerWoofer said:


> Why are you still watching this game? It's been over since tipoff. Bulls had no energy, and we've already lost. No amount of a comeback can get us back in this game. Forget it.
> 
> 
> We suck and Miami has done a great job of exposing our weaknesses, like Washington did last season in the playoffs. We need a froncourt, and no amount of hustle and heart can replace that.
> ...


Actually, Miami has exposed zero of our weaknesses, we are just playing effortless ball, its the ****ing playoffs, lose and you go home, and we play with zero effort tongiht? We are the team with this so called thing called jib? Exactly, jib doesn't win championships, players who can bring energy every game, or who can make a shot or create every game do.


----------



## MHeat (Oct 14, 2005)

you just need an inside presence, a jumpshooting team will eventually fail, need to have easy baskets one one or another, when you get a quality big man, doesnt have to be a superstar, you guys will be set.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: Official Thread: Bulls vs. Heat, Thurs. 5/4, 7:00 p.m. CT, TSN, TNT, CSN, ESPN 1*

Why do the Bulls look so ****in lethargic. Why, after Antoine Walker turned around and said, "How do you like that!" at the end of the half, did the Bulls come out like the ****in game was over. Why did Ben Gordon look so lackadaisical going after the ball at half court and allow Wade to get an easy dunk. Why ,when the ball is loose on the floor under a Heat players' legs, do the Bulls not dive for the ball!!? Why!!! WHY!!! 

This was a pathetic showing by the Bulls, they just gave up.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

*Re: Official Thread: Bulls vs. Heat, Thurs. 5/4, 7:00 p.m. CT, TSN, TNT, CSN, ESPN 1*



> How people can think Deng has superstar or even perennial All Star potential w/ his skill set is a mystery to me.


That has stumped me for a while aswell, just gave up trying to figure it out in the end.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

lol, Tyson's averagine 1.5ppg. I could guard Shaq better, and give us a better post threat than he is.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

*Re: Official Thread: Bulls vs. Heat, Thurs. 5/4, 7:00 p.m. CT, TSN, TNT, CSN, ESPN 1*



> Why are you still watching this game? It's been over since tipoff. Bulls had no energy, and we've already lost. No amount of a comeback can get us back in this game. Forget it.


Why are you even here if you believe it's futile and over?


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: Official Thread: Bulls vs. Heat, Thurs. 5/4, 7:00 p.m. CT, TSN, TNT, CSN, ESPN 1*

you guys act like nobody MISSES layups or have bad games..

Deng has star potential weather he plays for the BULLS or not..

and it is just me? or is power woofer more annoying than sloth? he reminds me of that guy on major league that always taunted vaugn in the stands...


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

do we have to go for alley oops?


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

*Re: Official Thread: Bulls vs. Heat, Thurs. 5/4, 7:00 p.m. CT, TSN, TNT, CSN, ESPN 1*

11 fouls in that quarter alone... almost 1 per minute


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

*Re: Official Thread: Bulls vs. Heat, Thurs. 5/4, 7:00 p.m. CT, TSN, TNT, CSN, ESPN 1*



> Deng has star potential weather he plays for the BULLS or not..


I don't see it, and some others don't either... but this is better off in another thread anyways.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

*Re: Official Thread: Bulls vs. Heat, Thurs. 5/4, 7:00 p.m. CT, TSN, TNT, CSN, ESPN 1*

This team is either ****ing stupid or scared. The jump shots haven't fallen all night, keep going to the basket you retards.

There you go Noc, just like that, it's the only chance you have


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Official Thread: Bulls vs. Heat, Thurs. 5/4, 7:00 p.m. CT, TSN, TNT, CSN, ESPN 1*

I think if it hits 6 minutes left, and we are down by like 16, its time to just start jacking threes and hope they all go in!


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: Official Thread: Bulls vs. Heat, Thurs. 5/4, 7:00 p.m. CT, TSN, TNT, CSN, ESPN 1*

Antonio Davis is at the game... we coulda used em!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Official Thread: Bulls vs. Heat, Thurs. 5/4, 7:00 p.m. CT, TSN, TNT, CSN, ESPN 1*



The ROY said:


> you guys act like nobody MISSES layups or have bad games..


What? So you want us to keep our mouths shut when the team manages to play hideous basketball for the season's 2 biggest games?


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

*Re: Official Thread: Bulls vs. Heat, Thurs. 5/4, 7:00 p.m. CT, TSN, TNT, CSN, ESPN 1*

Get AD a uniform


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

We've been committing sissy fouls against Shaq all night long.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Official Thread: Bulls vs. Heat, Thurs. 5/4, 7:00 p.m. CT, TSN, TNT, CSN, ESPN 1*

Is Gordon the only one that wants this, come on Kirk, get your thumb out of your ***, same with everyone else.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Official Thread: Bulls vs. Heat, Thurs. 5/4, 7:00 p.m. CT, TSN, TNT, CSN, ESPN 1*

Shaq can just grab anyone to prevent them from getting the ball? Ridiculous.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

What a game for Shaq. He's washed up but he can ocassionally have games like these.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

We have to start jacking the 3s. Forget the 2.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

How come Shaq can catch a pass with one hand, and Chandler can't catch a pass with two that is thrown way softer.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Even when completely unguarded with the rim 2 feet away Kirk first tries to draw a foul


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: Official Thread: Bulls vs. Heat, Thurs. 5/4, 7:00 p.m. CT, TSN, TNT, CSN, ESPN 1*

WHY DON'T THEY SNEAK UP BEHIND SHAQ'S RIGHT HAND AND STEAL THE BALL AWAY FROM HIM (Like Jordan did to Malone in the 98 finals)!!! HE IS NEVER LOOKING!!!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

And that's the season.

Nice run in April to make the playoffs but for the rest of the way we were a big DISAPPOINTMENT.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Official Thread: Bulls vs. Heat, Thurs. 5/4, 7:00 p.m. CT, TSN, TNT, CSN, ESPN 1*



SPMJ said:


> We have to start jacking the 3s. Forget the 2.


Exactly, get Pike out there, and let the rainfall begin! But when were down by 12 with 1:30 left, we'll still not be raining threes.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Official Thread: Bulls vs. Heat, Thurs. 5/4, 7:00 p.m. CT, TSN, TNT, CSN, ESPN 1*

Also, we should bring in Schenscher/Pike, and use the hack off the ball. Schenscher hacks Shaq off the ball, and Pike hacks Walker off the ball. That is if it gets down to 3 minutes and its not down to like 8.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

SPMJ said:


> And that's the season.
> 
> Nice run in April to make the playoffs but for the rest of the way we were a big DISAPPOINTMENT.


THANK YOU SPMJ!!! AT LEAST SOMEONE ELSE SEES WHAT I SEE!!!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

got say thaks to you all here!!!Was fun to catch the games throughout your posts!!! Hope to be back next season!!!go bulls!! :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I never count the Bullies out.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: Official Thread: Bulls vs. Heat, Thurs. 5/4, 7:00 p.m. CT, TSN, TNT, CSN, ESPN 1*



SPMJ said:


> And that's the season.
> 
> Nice run in April to make the playoffs but for the rest of the way we were a big DISAPPOINTMENT.


what exactly is so dissapointing? you're talking as if we had a chance of beating Miami or something...

We were gonna lose regardless....some of ya'll just expect tooo much


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Official Thread: Bulls vs. Heat, Thurs. 5/4, 7:00 p.m. CT, TSN, TNT, CSN, ESPN 1*

Thats it, time for my off the ball fouls on Shaq/Walker plan.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Thread: Bulls vs. Heat, Thurs. 5/4, 7:00 p.m. CT, TSN, TNT, CSN, ESPN 1*



PowerWoofer said:


> THANK YOU SPMJ!!! AT LEAST SOMEONE ELSE SEES WHAT I SEE!!!


 uh he didn't say "I hope the Bulls lose"


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

Come on Gordon!


----------



## MHeat (Oct 14, 2005)

wow, no call on that shot my posey, but haslem got it back and the andone.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

And the rebound drops between three Bulls.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Official Thread: Bulls vs. Heat, Thurs. 5/4, 7:00 p.m. CT, TSN, TNT, CSN, ESPN 1*

they have not stopped playing. i give them that.

finally something. an 8-0 run.

damn haslem.


----------



## MHeat (Oct 14, 2005)

killinggggggggggg time by haslem.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

lister333 said:


> got say thaks to you all here!!!Was fun to catch the games throughout your posts!!! Hope to be back next season!!!go bulls!! :clap: :clap: :clap:


Now that is the right attitude. 

Repped.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Official Thread: Bulls vs. Heat, Thurs. 5/4, 7:00 p.m. CT, TSN, TNT, CSN, ESPN 1*

What the hell just happened, now we better be doing the hack a whoeva.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

I have to admit that I keep tuning into the game every now and then, and *everytime I do I see either Shaq getting fouled or another Heat player getting a goddamn AND1. What is it with this team? Can't they box out the other team? Don't they know the other team can jump and catch the basketball too??*

My god this team sucks right now.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

*Re: Official Thread: Bulls vs. Heat, Thurs. 5/4, 7:00 p.m. CT, TSN, TNT, CSN, ESPN 1*



spongyfungy said:


> uh he didn't say "I hope the Bulls lose"


LMAO.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Official Thread: Bulls vs. Heat, Thurs. 5/4, 7:00 p.m. CT, TSN, TNT, CSN, ESPN 1*

Why aren't we doing my off the ball foul plan, I=a better coach than Skiles.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

*Re: Official Thread: Bulls vs. Heat, Thurs. 5/4, 7:00 p.m. CT, TSN, TNT, CSN, ESPN 1*

Don't stop there Sloth, become the president!!!


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

*Re: Official Thread: Bulls vs. Heat, Thurs. 5/4, 7:00 p.m. CT, TSN, TNT, CSN, ESPN 1*

The number of potential rebounds that bounced on the floor in front of various Bulls today is embarassing.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Official Thread: Bulls vs. Heat, Thurs. 5/4, 7:00 p.m. CT, TSN, TNT, CSN, ESPN 1*

Gordon can't be the savior here, he's hurt, he doesn't have his proper leg movement, he is going to be less effective. Now its up to Kirk/Nocioni to drain threes, and to use off the ball fouling.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Official Thread: Bulls vs. Heat, Thurs. 5/4, 7:00 p.m. CT, TSN, TNT, CSN, ESPN 1*



MHeat said:


> you just need an inside presence, a jumpshooting team will eventually fail, need to have easy baskets one one or another, when you get a quality big man, doesnt have to be a superstar, you guys will be set.


Yep, we've been wearing down all season against other teams size. A big guy with a bit of post offense and the ability to catch and finish. We just need to get some easy consistant points here and there. Paxson and Skiles have been saying it all season. No surprises here.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Official Thread: Bulls vs. Heat, Thurs. 5/4, 7:00 p.m. CT, TSN, TNT, CSN, ESPN 1*

Pargo=genious, shoot the ball.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Official Thread: Bulls vs. Heat, Thurs. 5/4, 7:00 p.m. CT, TSN, TNT, CSN, ESPN 1*

Skiles wasted his oppurtunity for the off the ball foul plan, what a retard.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

The 3 biggest momentum changing players in the game in order:

1) No call on Kirk after Haslem blatantly fouls him.

2) Deng's blown layup off the alley oop.

3) Giving up the offensive rebound to Haslem with 5 mins. left and 9 point deficit.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Official Thread: Bulls vs. Heat, Thurs. 5/4, 7:00 p.m. CT, TSN, TNT, CSN, ESPN 1*

At least Sweetney knows about the off the ball foul.


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

From a heat fan's perspective...i think the bulls wore themselves out with the energy they brought the first 4 games. Since then theyve looked tired and worn out. I think if you guys get a post presence...you can slow things down so that they dont have to play with such energy and dont get worn out. Its been a good series. I think the heat are a much better team for playing against your bulls and thats a great complement to them. They are still very young...but in the next couple years they'll evolve into a team that will contend for championships for the next decade or so.


----------



## mw2889 (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: Official Thread: Bulls vs. Heat, Thurs. 5/4, 7:00 p.m. CT, TSN, TNT, CSN, ESPN 1*

Sweetney
Pike
Malik
Need not stay with this team


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Official Thread: Bulls vs. Heat, Thurs. 5/4, 7:00 p.m. CT, TSN, TNT, CSN, ESPN 1*

Has Chris Duhon played this half?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: Official Thread: Bulls vs. Heat, Thurs. 5/4, 7:00 p.m. CT, TSN, TNT, CSN, ESPN 1*

yes but i havent seen him this quarter


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Thread: Bulls vs. Heat, Thurs. 5/4, 7:00 p.m. CT, TSN, TNT, CSN, ESPN 1*

Pargo you idiot.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

*Re: Official Thread: Bulls vs. Heat, Thurs. 5/4, 7:00 p.m. CT, TSN, TNT, CSN, ESPN 1*

The Bulls screwed themselves, the Heat are in trouble if they are planning on getting far this postseason


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

If Detroit doesn't destroy Miami in the ECF, I'll be even more pissed off at the Bulls for motivating the Heat. Man, I hated Gilbert Arenas, Larry Hughes and Antawn Jamison last year after Washington beat us, now I hate Shaq, Wade, Payton, Walker, Haslem, JWill, Posey, etc. The list goes on for a mile. I can't stand these ***holes. I hate them all and I hope Detroit stomps all over them in the ECF. They have to get through Detroit to get to the Finals, and that ain't happenin'. lol

Good luck next time Miami. Oh wait, there won't be a next time. This team was meant to win this year, and by next year half the guys on that team will probably be gone or worn out. I hope you guys get killed by Detroit. I have no sympathy whatsoever for you guys. I hate the Heat now more than ever before.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: Official Thread: Bulls vs. Heat, Thurs. 5/4, 7:00 p.m. CT, TSN, TNT, CSN, ESPN 1*



spongyfungy said:


> Pargo you idiot.


I'm hoping that was his last shot in a Bulls uniform


----------



## MHeat (Oct 14, 2005)

see you next year guys, congrats on the team that you have, strong fight in your young team, your time will come.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

PowerWoofer said:


> If Detroit doesn't destroy Miami in the ECF, I'll be even more pissed off at the Bulls for motivating the Heat. Man, I hated Gilbert Arenas, Larry Hughes and Antawn Jamison last year after Washington beat us, now I hate Shaq, Wade, Payton, Walker, Haslem, JWill, Posey, etc. The list goes on for a mile. I can't stand these ***holes. I hate them all and I hope Detroit stomps all over them in the ECF. They have to get through Detroit to get to the Finals, and that ain't happenin'. lol
> 
> Good luck next time Miami. Oh wait, there won't be a next time. This team was meant to win this year, and by next year half the guys on that team will probably be gone or worn out. I hope you guys get killed by Detroit. I have no sympathy whatsoever for you guys. I hate the Heat now more than ever before.




AWWW, did big bad Shaq daddy say **** YOU while you were sleeping and make you piss yourself?? You will be ok.. I hope.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

*Re: Official Thread: Bulls vs. Heat, Thurs. 5/4, 7:00 p.m. CT, TSN, TNT, CSN, ESPN 1*

Game, set, season.
Good series though.. some ups, some lows.

Thanks to the Heat fans that came and were able to keep a civil discussion without getting into a pissing match, it was good having you here. Gio, etc
Best of luck in the 2nd round, I've never been a Heat, Payton, Posey or Mourning fan, but I do love D-Wade, so I'll be watching. Shaq had a great game tonight, so that's a good sign for you as well. 

Props to the mods too for keeping **** together during the post season and all year.

Bring on the draft.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

good series guys

anyway, imo, Bulls are a good big man away from eastern conference contention in a couple years. They are set at 1-3 with Hinrich, Gordon, Nocioni, and have Chandler, Duhon, and Deng off the bench as terrific option. They just need the big.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

Well, the season is over. It's been disappointing to watch this team the last two games. And this summer Pax better make some changes. And I hope luck is on our side in the draft. I hope our picks help us out, because we need a ton of it.


----------



## Babble-On (Sep 28, 2005)

*Re: Official Thread: Bulls vs. Heat, Thurs. 5/4, 7:00 p.m. CT, TSN, TNT, CSN, ESPN 1*

Ben walking to that loose ball leading to that Wade dunk pretty much sums up the Bulls' effort tonight.

Missing shots is one thing, but there was no sense of urgency tonight.

I think one of Gordon and Deng either has to go or become a bench guy long term because we need a legit stud who attacks the basket and plays above the rim, in addition to some bigs that can play. Granted, Ben did a respectable job taking it to the hole in the second half, but still.

I'm also dissapointed with Deng severely. He really wasn't the same guy in the playoffs. I didn't see him cutting to the basket and playing with his usual energy once this playoff.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: Official Thread: Bulls vs. Heat, Thurs. 5/4, 7:00 p.m. CT, TSN, TNT, CSN, ESPN 1*



wadeshaqeddie said:


> good series guys
> 
> anyway, imo, Bulls are a good big man away from eastern conference contention in a couple years. They are set at 1-3 with Hinrich, Gordon, Nocioni, and have Chandler, Duhon, and Deng off the bench as terrific option. They just need the big.


Thanks, dude. I wish some of our posters were as optimistic as you.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: Official Thread: Bulls vs. Heat, Thurs. 5/4, 7:00 p.m. CT, TSN, TNT, CSN, ESPN 1*



wadeshaqeddie said:


> anyway, imo, Bulls are a good big man away from eastern conference contention in a couple years.


Should have been next year, with this year being the #3 seed and losing to the pistons or heat.




Sigh. Oh well.

Come on lotto balls.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: Official Thread: Bulls vs. Heat, Thurs. 5/4, 7:00 p.m. CT, TSN, TNT, CSN, ESPN 1*



kukoc4ever said:


> Should be this year.
> 
> 
> Sigh. Oh well.
> ...


Yeah, Eddy Curry and an injured Antonio Davis would have made all the difference.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: Official Thread: Bulls vs. Heat, Thurs. 5/4, 7:00 p.m. CT, TSN, TNT, CSN, ESPN 1*



rwj333 said:


> Thanks, dude. I wish some of our posters were as optimistic as you.


Well, I bet he does not really care one way or the other if the Bulls or good or not.

It is good sportsmanship though.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: Official Thread: Bulls vs. Heat, Thurs. 5/4, 7:00 p.m. CT, TSN, TNT, CSN, ESPN 1*



TripleDouble said:


> Yeah, Eddy Curry and an injured Antonio Davis would have made all the difference.


Joel Przybilla will fix this.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Official Thread: Bulls vs. Heat, Thurs. 5/4, 7:00 p.m. CT, TSN, TNT, CSN, ESPN 1*



kukoc4ever said:


> Joel Przybilla will fix this.


Knee Knee


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

OK, I'll be honest, I do have respect for Mourning. The guy was hurt this series, and I like how he was kind of like a mentor to Sweetney when they worked out and stuff. I respect a guy like Mourning, since he doesn't seem to look for trouble like the other Heat players. He respects the game, and that's good to see from a veteran like him. Except for him though, there's not much else there on that team I respect right now. lol

Maybe after this summer I'll have respect for them, but right now I hate them so much. Sorry for anyone who doesn't like my comments, but I think I'm allowed to express my opinions just as much as anyone else, although I may overreact at times. Sorry if I have offended anyone. That's my style. I can't change it, because the Bulls just lost, and it's disappointing to watch them lose. Hopefully we'll be ready with all the summer time to work with. I hope Chandler really dedicates this summer to improving his offensive game and trying to get some muscle on that frame of his.

I have high hopes for this team, I just don't like what they've done as of right now. There's always this summer to regain some confidence, though.

GO BULLS IN '06-'07!!!


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: Official Thread: Bulls vs. Heat, Thurs. 5/4, 7:00 p.m. CT, TSN, TNT, CSN, ESPN 1*

I can't stand playing against Shaq. I hate how the guy just owns everyone else with 5 more inches and 100 more pounds than anyone else on the court. This is why I wanted NJ in the 1st round...

Oh well. Congrats to the Heat fans, your team certainly earned it. I can't stand most of the players on your team right now, but I'm sure I'll get over it as the playoffs go on. I still hope you beat Detroit because I can't stand those cocky ****ers.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: Official Thread: Bulls vs. Heat, Thurs. 5/4, 7:00 p.m. CT, TSN, TNT, CSN, ESPN 1*

Post-game thoughts:

I thought we looked slightly tired, and perhaps our unending effort the last 6 weeks, coupled with some tough practices finally caught up with us. 

This game was really never close. They owned us. 

Ben was again inconsistent. He tried to take over, but couldn't. 

I agree with the announcers, who stated that Miami figured out our offense, and that was the main key to defeating us. We simply had no inside preference or effective drives to the basket and they could afford to play the perimeter very closely.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: Official Thread: Bulls vs. Heat, Thurs. 5/4, 7:00 p.m. CT, TSN, TNT, CSN, ESPN 1*



kukoc4ever said:


> Well, I bet he does not really care one way or the other if the Bulls or good or not.
> 
> It is good sportsmanship though.


 Heh, I know.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

Thanks guys for making these games exciting and competitive. Your team showed great poise, attitude and confidence. This young Bulls team is the ushering of a new brand of basketball. This series was exciting to watch. With some sensible off season moves, Chicago can lead their division next season.:clap: :clap: My hope is that you guys will stop by the Heat forum and cheer us on!!


----------



## jordanwasprettygood (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: Official Thread: Bulls vs. Heat, Thurs. 5/4, 7:00 p.m. CT, TSN, TNT, CSN, ESPN 1*



rwj333 said:


> I agree with the announcers, who stated that Miami figured out our offense, and that was the main key to defeating us. We simply had no inside preference or effective drives to the basket and they could afford to play the perimeter very closely.


Yeah, sure seemed like they caught on (or woke up), didn't it? I think they expected us to just roll over and let them sweep us, and we played them tough for 5 (well 4 1/2) games.

Draft a big, sign some bigs, get big, and we'll be a force to be reckoned with in the East.

I'm proud of the Bulls, and excited about our future...the best [post-Jordan] times are a comin.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Official Thread: Bulls vs. Heat, Thurs. 5/4, 7:00 p.m. CT, TSN, TNT, CSN, ESPN 1*



REEF_DA_CHIEF said:


> Thanks guys for making these games exciting and competitive. Your team showed great poise, attitude and confidence. This young Bulls team is the ushering of a new brand of basketball. This series was exciting to watch. With some sensible off season moves, Chicago can lead their division next season.:clap: :clap: My hope is that you guys will stop by the Heat forum and cheer us on!!


I actually think the play off would be alot more exciting if the winning team from a series got to select one player from the losing team to take with them into the next series. :clown: 

So you might take nocino with you and we loan him to you for the rest of the play offs.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

*Re: Official Thread: Bulls vs. Heat, Thurs. 5/4, 7:00 p.m. CT, TSN, TNT, CSN, ESPN 1*

For you guys, it really just started, i mean last year was a big step, you made the playoffs, this year, you guys made us play for our lives, and the best has yet to come for you guys, well actuallit came about 12 yrs ago w/ Jordan but the next best..


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

REEF_DA_CHIEF said:


> How miserable? How bitter?


pay no attention to powerdog. he's uh, pretty mercurial. 

and thanks to the heat fans who posted here during the series who kept it pretty classy. thanks.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: Official Thread: Bulls vs. Heat, Thurs. 5/4, 7:00 p.m. CT, TSN, TNT, CSN, ESPN 1*



darlets said:


> I actually think the play off would be alot more exciting if the winning team from a series got to select one player from the losing team to take with them into the next series. :clown:
> 
> So you might take nocino with you and we loan him to you for the rest of the play offs.


 
I'll take Nocioni. He plays hard, sometimes his tactics are questionable but he shuts his mouth and plays with his heart on his sleeve.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Thread: Bulls vs. Heat, Thurs. 5/4, 7:00 p.m. CT, TSN, TNT, CSN, ESPN 1*

Skiles last postgame comments

Nocioni postgame


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

*Re: Official Thread: Bulls vs. Heat, Thurs. 5/4, 7:00 p.m. CT, TSN, TNT, CSN, ESPN 1*



rwj333 said:


> Post-game thoughts:
> Ben was again inconsistent. He tried to take over, but couldn't.


I thought he was going to take over, but the very next possession, they had those several misses and the And 1 play. Not to mention a careless inbound play by Noc and Kirk that Posey took for a lay-up.

In all, I really disliked how Skiles took him out after every bad streak of his. It's like he's told to do one thing, he tries, and then gets sent out for not coming up with these miracle streaks.

Making quick moves is the nature of his game, and they have either been really bad or really good. These past few games, we've seen the really bad effects. The trade-off to him having bad stats is that he accumulates whatever he does really quickly. Perhaps Skiles looks too closely at a stat sheet and then decides to yank him. I think the key for Skiles is to be patient with it. If he's clearly not streaking, just let him stay on the dang floor, but be a bit more conservative with him.

Even though he looked like he was struggling, I thought that he should've gotten the ball a lot more., particularly in the 4th quarter. As a ballhandler, sure, he had a few turnovers that made me cringe about my post in the Shake up the Offense thread, but I still stand by what I wrote. Kirk touches the ball just about every possession; I don't understand why our leading scorer isn't.

Even though he is really careful and limits his turnovers, Kirk takes too long for a 24-second shot clock; which limits his good plays to those where he drives in. Other than that he's left to kicking it to some guy in the corner or dribbling back to the lane. Like I said, the guy is best when it's clear for himthat he's going to take a shot. Let him play that role of perimeter gunner. You DON'T need to overthink the point guard position to be successful.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Ah well.

Good luck to the Heat, because anyone who ends up playing against Detroit is going to need it.

The Beauty of sports is that there's always a next year.


----------



## bre9 (Jan 8, 2006)

The bulls had a great season.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

Just got back from the game. Kind of a downer. Quite a few Miami fans in the crowd.

Haven't had a chance to read through the thread yet, so maybe my comments are redundant, but some questions and observations:

-- Skiles tendency to play a good portion of the bench during critical periods of a game is good in the regular season, but what possible reason could there be for playing Pargo over Gordon for extended minutes in the first half of the final home game of a playoff series?

-- Chandler let his teammates down this season, particularly in the playoffs. He needs to work a lot on his game in the off-season.

-- You know you are in trouble when Sweetney and Allen are the guys you have to depend on to stop Shaq O'Neil and Alonzo Mourning. I think they did a good job, but when the alternative at the end of the third quarter and the start of the fourth is simply to play without any big men at all... Well, you get the picture.

-- I'm not sure what the official measurements are, but Loul Deng looks significantly smaller than Walker, who, together with Posey, outplayed him on both ends of the floor in this series. He needs to bulk up a bit to compete with those guys.

-- Nocioni is a mensch. Comes to play every game for the whole game. Elevates his play when the stakes are high. This guy is the real thing. We should lock him up for as long as we can.

Considering everything, the Bulls had a great season, and we have a lot to look forward to as Bulls fans next year.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

sigh


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

We went from a team w/ nothing to lose to EVERYTHING to lose after Game 4. I think that was pretty obvious in the tentative way we played Game 5 and how nervous we looked in Game 6.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: Official Thread: Bulls vs. Heat, Thurs. 5/4, 7:00 p.m. CT, TSN, TNT, CSN, ESPN 1*

this series was tougher than i thought. a valuable lesson the Heat learned...dont stop until the 48 minutes are up.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: Official Thread: Bulls vs. Heat, Thurs. 5/4, 7:00 p.m. CT, TSN, TNT, CSN, ESPN 1*



SPMJ said:


> We went from a team w/ nothing to lose to EVERYTHING to lose after Game 4. I think that was pretty obvious in the tentative way we played Game 5 and how nervous we looked in Game 6.


Good point. The team sure did tighten up.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: Official Thread: Bulls vs. Heat, Thurs. 5/4, 7:00 p.m. CT, TSN, TNT, CSN, ESPN 1*



McBulls said:


> -- Chandler let his teammates down this season, particularly in the playoffs. He needs to work a lot on his game in the off-season.


I cannot believe this dude only averaged 1 pt and 4 rebs per game in this series....

Paxson cannot be happy...

EVERYBODY stepped up BUT Tyson...


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: Official Thread: Bulls vs. Heat, Thurs. 5/4, 7:00 p.m. CT, TSN, TNT, CSN, ESPN 1*



The ROY said:


> I cannot believe this dude only averaged 1 pt and 4 rebs per game in this series....
> 
> Paxson cannot be happy...
> 
> EVERYBODY stepped up BUT Tyson...


And Deng.


----------

